# 

## kukushki

,      : -,   -2,    -      n% ( ).          -?        .     (      )?         (    .  .)  /.

----------


## Svetishe

> .     (      )?


 .    ,   -      .       -,         . (     )

----------


## kukushki

Svetishe,   ,  -2     , : 62 90.1 118., 
               90.3 76(:  ) 18.
 .(1%): 26 76 1,18.
                             19 76 0,18.
                             68 19 0,18.
                             76 62 1,18. ( .   .)
                             76(:  ) 68 0,18. 
  -2: 51 62 116,82.(118-1,18)
                               76(:  ) 68 17,82.(18-0,18)
   : 17,82. ??? 
   ?

----------


## Svetishe

> .(1%): 26 76 1,18.
> 19 76 0,18.
> 68 19 0,18


  :
26 76 1,00
19 76  0,18 (   )
 :Smilie:

----------


## kukushki

,   !  !  ...

----------

, -       -  ()        -   ()         ""  ;         .

----------


## kukushki

,,   ,      .   .

----------

